# Wertebereich von double, wtf?



## hdi (31. Jan 2010)

Hey,
entweder ich hab noch zu viel Restalkohol im Blut oder mein Verständnis über den Speicher in PC's gerät grad ganz schön ins Wanken. Ich sehe gerade den Wertebereich von double:



> +/-4,9E-324 ... +/-1,7E+308



Ist das 1,7 * (10^308)  Das sind doch keine 64 Bit, long hat auch 64 bit aber "nur" 19 Stellen. Wie bitte kann mit 64 Bit eine Genauigkeit von 10^308 Stellen erreicht werden.

Also mir ist klar dass ich das wohl eindeutig falsch lese/verstehe. Aber mir fällt gerade keine Erklärung ein die Sinn ergibt.

Aufklären pls?!


----------



## upsala (31. Jan 2010)

Gleitkommazahl


----------



## Ark (31. Jan 2010)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Ist das 1,7 * (10^308)  Das sind doch keine 64 Bit, long hat auch 64 bit aber "nur" 19 Stellen. Wie bitte kann mit 64 Bit eine Genauigkeit von 10^308 Stellen erreicht werden.


Gar nicht. Bei double werden nur bis zu 53 aufeinanderfolgende Bits einer Binärzahl gespeichert. Die restlichen 12 Bits (ja, da ist ein Trick dabei!) werden im Wesentlichen fürs Vorzeichen und dazu verwendet, diesen 53-Bit-Block nach links (positive Exponenten) oder rechts (negative Exponenten) zu schubsen.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, stellt der Bereich zwischen 0 und 1 die meisten Zustände. Möglicherweise irre ich mich da aber auch.

Ark


----------

